# Hygro or similar



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm looking for a type of hygrophila, ludwigia or something similar to these plants that is easy to grow. I just got a new pond a friend no longer wanted so I want to use it to grow some submersed plants in along with a few of my platies for the Summer. The fish and plants will be moved inside during the Winter. The water temp here stays around 80F in full sun and about 75F in part sun.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Try aquabid. Great prices there!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a dwarf hygro that grows like mad. It has a 14 watt light and a CO2 system.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I wanted something similar to dwarf hygro. I found some wisteria and hygrophila pinnatifida. I think I will try one and hope it doesn't die on me...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Haha. Mine grows like crazy. I got it for 2 or 3 bucks at my aquarium club and now I have like 10 plants. Gonna be selling some at my club soon too.


----------

